

The Psychology of Mars One Hopefuls - novalis78
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/psychology-behind-mars-one-hopefuls

======
samwiseg
It bothers me that the main reason these people are choosing to go is to be
remembered. I watched a similar documentary on them a while ago and there was
a general consensus that they lead purposeless lives here and they want a
statue made of them.

